# Rockmill lake float tubing



## mcfish12 (Mar 15, 2009)

I was just wondering if anyone ever did any float tubing at rockmill lake outside of lancaster. If so how do you get to the open part of the lake? The pull of places that I saw looked like it was all covered with lilypads. Any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

mcfish12 said:


> I was just wondering if anyone ever did any float tubing at rockmill lake outside of lancaster. If so how do you get to the open part of the lake? The pull of places that I saw looked like it was all covered with lilypads. Any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks.


Well, for what it's worth, I would leave your float tube at the house and hit it with a canoe or small jon boat. Years ago when my sons were younger we hit this small lake a few times a month with our canoes and small V-bottom rigs during the season. But now I don't fish it much anymore. 
I guess you could fish it with a float tube. But it would be much easier to cover the lake with a better watercraft. 

As far as lillypads... The lake will open up after you fight through the lillypads. Good luck!


----------



## moosejohn (Feb 25, 2010)

I used to fish Rockmill alot i put a 12 ft aluminum boat in at first park lot pretty shallow and mudd bottom till u get out but should be doable i always had best luck on north shore and east shore especially at large rock formation north east corner also around dam overflow bass ang bluegill good luck


----------



## nicksta500 (Jun 5, 2010)

I've floated it before, it's a pain to get in because of the deep mud, and I don't think I did really well.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Just follow the path around and you will come to some opening's you could get in at.good luck.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

I have used my yak the past few times I have fished here & can honestly say it has made me a more efficiant angler than fishing from the old belly boat -
My best advice has to be a mid day frog bite around steep grass banks w/trails or pads. Bright Green or Yellow Frogs - I also like the silver/blue Robo worms on a drop shot - deep water or tight to the pads this bait catches


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

I would go with Marks suggestion, walk to just past the pads then put in. I used to hit this place alot but haven't been in years. As said earlier hit the east bank.


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

Do any of you know if rockmiil lake can be waterfowl hunted? i know some of the area around the lake is ok to hunt, but have never heard of anyone shooting ducks off of it. thanks


----------

